# 2004 Autotrail Mohican



## caz650s

would you change A 57 reg swift sundance for a 04 reg mohican ?


----------



## Broom

Hi 

Yes


Broom


----------



## caz650s

thank you ... I think I am going to go for it !

I just want to check that it is the model with the alko low line chassis with the twin layer floor ..

It looks to be in good condition & I am impressed with the quality.


----------



## Jools66

We've not had a swift, but we do have an Autotrail Mohican SE of that age and we love it. 
Has a great layout, louge/dinner - Kitchen - dressing room/cloakroom and we have our bedroom 'upstairs' in the luton 
Loads of storage inside and out. Good size water & waste tanks, room for two 13Kg propane bottles.
Ours is a Fiat 2.8JTD on AlKo.

We think its a great MH, ticks ALL the boxes for us.

Paul & Sharon


----------



## caz650s

Thank you for taking the time to reply ... We are starting to think that the earlier motorhomes were better built than some of the newer ones ..hence the reason for us spending a bit more money to buy an older but in my opinion better product .. our swift is ok but I now want a motorhome on a proper purpose built chassis.
do you know of any problem areas to check ?
Thanks again for you input

simon.


----------



## DJP

I would not hesitate to change it. A great solid well made van. Go for it and enjoy it.
Our 1st Auto Trail was a Mohican, sadly no longer made.


----------



## seanoo

i might be wrong but i didnt think they made a double floor mohican? i'm sure someone can put me right, regards sean


----------



## DJP

seanoo said:


> i might be wrong but i didnt think they made a double floor mohican? i'm sure someone can put me right, regards sean


Not sure any Auto Trails have a double floor old or current. :?


----------



## caz650s

Thank You all for your interst ... 

I think it said that the Mohican with the alko chassis had a double layer floor that contains the water tanks , plumbing , wiring etc.

I will have a proper look when I view it again next saturday.

The more I read about Autotrail the more I think I may go for it .. 

If I do get it I will have to have a few more feet of my garden wall removed to get it on the drive !!

thanks again
Simon


----------



## wakk44

Having spoken to quite a few Autotrail owners there does seem to be a consensus that the older m/homes were very well made,the new models are excellent quality as well of course.

They are very well made vans and built to last,you do see a lot of well cared for older Autotrails on the road so that in itself says something.

With a coachbuilt of that age my primary concern would be water ingress,make sure you get it thoroughly damp tested before you buy-damp repairs are highly labour intensive and consequently can be very expensive.


----------



## caz650s

Hi again,

just downloaded the 2004 brochure fron the autotrail site .. & it says the mohican with the alko chassis option benifits from a longer wheel base,indipendent rear suspension & 'dual floor technology' that allows the plumbing & services to be frost protected between the floors.

What a great idea being able to download complte brochures fom the autotrail site back to 2003 .. i have found it very helpful


----------



## caz650s

Thanks for you input wakk44,

I take on board the horrors of water ingress ... the 2007 swift i own at present has been back to the factory twice to have sections of soggy floor replaced when it was just 3 years old.

I supose i will have to trust that the dealer that has the autotrail will do a proper habitation check ... i may ask them to do at least the damp check & show me the report before i commit ... getting worried now !!


----------



## seanoo

caz650s said:


> Hi again,
> 
> just downloaded the 2004 brochure fron the autotrail site .. & it says the mohican with the alko chassis option benifits from a longer wheel base,indipendent rear suspension & 'dual floor technology' that allows the plumbing & services to be frost protected between the floors.
> 
> What a great idea being able to download complte brochures fom the autotrail site back to 2003 .. i have found it very helpful


well there you go, i never knew that! shame i havnt got that on my scout!


----------



## caz650s

Hi all,

I have today purchased the Mohican !

The dealer ... I have bought two vans from them before ... let me check it on the ramp myself & we had it for most of the day to take it home to make sure it fitted on the drive etc.
We both love it & feel the build quality is far superior to our newer swift sundance.

In my earlier post I quoted from the 2004 brochure the fact that it had a dual layer floor ... i contacted autotrail & they said that their sales people had got a bit carried away & that it is only the area around the water tanks that is insulated !

I hope when we pick up the Mohican it will be as good as our first impressions !


----------



## seanoo

hi caz650s , well that would be the most important bit insulated so thats spot on. still wish they had done that on my scout, well done on your new van, sean


----------



## caz650s

Hi All ...

Picked up the Mohican today ... 

Although it is nearly eight years old it is hard to tell it from new !

The overall quality compared with my three year old swift is so much better.

It is on the alko chassis & the ride is superb & hardly any rattles !

Its an SE & has a decent reverse camera & the dealer fitted the latest reverse sensors as the original ones were not working as they should.

Has anyone fitted & microwave into a mohican ? ... the cupboard above the fridge looks ideal.

So far we are really pleased with our first Autotrail .. chuffed to bits actually !!

I have always been envious of Autotrail owners when I see them out & about ... the vans just look quality.

Also the first van i have had with a reverse polarity indicator on the PSU .... found out that the socket in the garage that I plug into was wired up wrong !! 

Cheers for now,

Simon.


----------



## Jools66

caz650s said:


> Hi All ...
> 
> Has anyone fitted & microwave into a mohican ? ... the cupboard above the fridge looks ideal.


Hi we feel the same about our Moh too  

Our microwave was fitted before we bought it and is in the 'over the counter' locker (see pic) power cord is stowed underneath in the small locker and pluged in as required.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mrplodd

I run a 2003 Dakota on a Sprinter base. I have not seen anything in the last 3 years (other than another Autotrail) I would consider changing to. 

That INCLUDES my mates Burstner Aviano that he bought new. In my opinion the fittings and build quality are not a patch on my Autotrail. He has had all sorts of build quality issues with it, distorted habitation door, rattling blinds, broken drawers and catches, blistering paint finish, the list is never ending When I think what he paid for it I do get very smug as all I have had is a clogged fuel filter.!!! (oh and a bit of floor delamination but thats a pretty common problem with all sorts of MH's and easily fixed

You WILL be very pleased with your purchase !!!


----------



## lyle27

can some helpful soul advise me if it is possible to fit 2 additinal seat belts to a 2006 Autotrail Mohican?.
If it is , -who can do the job?

A "NO" MEANS WE MAY NOT BUY ONE AFTER ALL As grandkids will not be safe


----------



## Jools66

lyle27 said:


> can some helpful soul advise me if it is possible to fit 2 additinal seat belts to a 2006 Autotrail Mohican?.
> If it is , -who can do the job?
> 
> A "NO" MEANS WE MAY NOT BUY ONE AFTER ALL As grandkids will not be safe


I'm no expert, but I don't think you can retro fit seat belts, but I have had a look at the 2006 Autotrail brochure and the 2006 Mohican was available with the extra seat belts option, so there sould be some out there. Just a matter of tracking one down.

Hope this helps.


----------

